# Busted my BUTT in oyster bed.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I had an eye opening and very painful accident today while fishing. The long and short of it was, I tripped and fell in an oyster shell bed. Nothing that required any stitches, but I got cut up a little bit and three hours later, a stab in the shin is still oozing blood...

I'm normally sure footed as a mountain goat, and I've been fishing the rocks by the Jekyll Pier for years. But today I stepped on a brick that looked solid, it sank, and down I went, into the rocks and oyster shells.  

Drew blood in a total of eight places, but I saved the rod. 

Surf Fish said he was looking right at me, and POOF, I was gone. 

Could have been UGLY... 

Never felt so stupid in my life....:--| 

BE CAREFUL out there, guys and gals...


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Watch for infections!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It hurt just to watch...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BentHook said:


> Watch for infections!


The wife washed all the cuts out with peroxide and a wash cloth, and then rubbed 'em full of bactine and polysporin...

Maybe nothin' will rot off...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

R/R hope you are OK just keep the cuts flushed with peroxide it will take awile to heal. Those oyster cuts can be ugly.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I hope you didn't hurt anything "important".


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hey seriously*

Check yourself tomorrow for red lines running up your arms or legs, if you see one GET to the ER ASAP, No kidding, Vibrio bacteria can be deadly, I had my share of oyster cuts and ya gotta watch em, A buddy of mine had to get treated for Vibrio,prolly saved his life,just a couple shots,nothing bad. Be Carefull Man!!


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Ditto on the be careful and watch them. I know a guy at work that jumped off a jet ski and into an oyster bed. In all his infinite wisdom he didn't do anything for a couple days then woke up one morning and his calves were swelled up so big you couldn't tell where his knee was. Dr's basically told him he nearly had blood poisoning and if he'd a let it go a little longer, it could have been fatal.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Oyster beds*

When was the last tetnas (sp) I don't know if that helps with oysters or not, but something to consider... keep an eye on em....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Keep them clean. Don't need any problems.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ditto what everyone already said RR, keep em clean and keep an eye on them for infection...


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

same thing happened to ma a few years back.. i was wade fishing in about waist deep water. took a step and BAM fell in a hole. i didnt end up so lucky though... about a 5" deep nasty cut on the bottom of my foot.... now i wear shoes!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Boy....you're not much of a fisherman,.,,,you were bleeding...in the water...and you saved the rod....

YOU SHOULD HAVE STARTED FISHING FOR SHARKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

OUCH! Watch closely for infection.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

*Hurts just to read about it....*

....and thanks for sharing.

Unless you're confident in your bod's ability to heal, and in your choice of treatment, would suggest seeing a Doc sooner rather than later. 

Cost of an office visit, and maybe some professional preventive maintenance, is a lot cheaper and possibly less hurtful/inconvenient than what a wait-and-see routine could turn out to be.

Just my plug nickel.


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

*My Experience*

Fishing down at Camp Lejeune, N.C. about 11 years ago. Stepped on a rock and it gave way and into the channel I went up to my neck. I climbed out and did not suspect any damage. Then my family starts freaking out and I look down and sure enough I've split my knee open to the BONE  

Then it starts to bleed. Didn't have anything in the car to cover the cut so someone grabs a diaper and puts on it. What ever works I guess.  Then off to the hospital. They bring me into the ER wheeling me in a wheel chair with a diaper wrapper around my knee, the DR looks at me and says, "I dare not ask." So, they flush out the cut, this that and the other and a nurse sows me up. DR. comes back over and looks once she's done and starts screaming at the top of his lungs about how she had used the wrong thread or something.....I don't know what the deal was but him screaming wasn't helping anything. SO, out come the sutures every last one of them and then he personally sits down and sows me up. Couldn't walk well for a day or two. So, needless to say I watch those oysters now!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Oysters*

Years ago I was wade fishing in the back water at CB. I stepped into some soft sand and sank up to my knee. At the bottom was something sharp and it gave me a nasty cut on the bottom of my foot. I ceaned it when I got home and waited until Monday to go to the Dr. He said it needed stitches but I waited too long to go. He taped it up and told me to stay off of it. A short round of antibiotics cleared up the infection. He recommended coming to the Dr. the same day for a deep dirty cut. 

Better safe than sorry!!! Get it checked out.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Fishin' Supplies*

We now have a quart of hydrogen peroxide, a big jar of antiseptic wipes, and a tube of Neosporin in the back of the truck so that next time RR decides to go oyster shell diving, we can clean him up on the spot and keep on fishing...

Might be a good addition to anybody's tackle that fishes around oyster beds.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

*Update?*

RR, how're you doing today?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> We now have a quart of hydrogen peroxide, a big jar of antiseptic wipes, and a tube of Neosporin in the back of the truck so that next time RR decides to go oyster shell diving, we can clean him up on the spot and keep on fishing...
> 
> Might be a good addition to anybody's tackle that fishes around oyster beds.



AMEN!!! The wife has now insisted on a first aid kit in my truck...


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Busted*

Glad you are doing better . And thanks for your feedback on moon phase. Steve


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I always have a first aid kit in my truck, but am not prepared for an oyster bed. I will be now. Thanks guys.


----------

